# Mongoose ATB



## SteveInNH (May 30, 2006)

Just converted to SS and have not gotten off of it yet! So much fun.

I know, the seat :eekster:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Cool!

All swept back like that, I bet thats a fun riding bike.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*What Year is it?*

If you don't mind my asking, what year is your "Goose"? I have one very similar to yours, chrome, top tube sticker says "Mountain Pro", and it has seat stay mounted rollercam brakes, not the cantis that yours has. Also, mine did have a plate crown fork, but like an idiot, I got rid of it years ago. :madman:

Anyway, mine had a 1985 bicycle license sticker on it, so it's at least that old, I'd think.

By the way, I like the beige Panaracers! Those are some of my favorite old skool tires. Nice single speed conversion, enjoy it!


----------



## alohachiimoku (Apr 7, 2006)

Huge! Gigantic! what else can I say.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Sweet build. It would look nice with an aluminium bullmoose


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

SteveInNH said:


> Just converted to SS and have not gotten off of it yet! So much fun.
> 
> I know, the seat :eekster:


looks like a good cruiser. i've got one of the roller cam'ed frames sitting over here. i'm not sure what to do with it.


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Sweet build. It would look nice with an aluminium bullmoose


That beast definately needs a bullmoose. I'd pick a crome plated steel one though.


----------



## SteveInNH (May 30, 2006)

bushpig said:


> Sweet build. It would look nice with an aluminium bullmoose


How about an SR SlingShot? Updated pictures to come later this week. It was def hard to find one in 21.1mm!

If I post the SN, can someone tell me what year it is?


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

SteveInNH said:


> How about an SR SlingShot? Updated pictures to come later this week. It was def hard to find one in 21.1mm!
> 
> If I post the SN, can someone tell me what year it is?


Those are nice too. Almost a bullmoose.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*cool bike and forum!*

what I really dig about this site is that you can post most any brand or style of bike and people appreciate them. I think most any bike can be made to be functional/  /cool by using a little thinking. .....don't worry, that doesn't mean I'm going to post Murrays and Huffys ..Keep being acceptive of other peoples dreams, maybe you'll catch a good idea or two along the way!


----------



## SteveInNH (May 30, 2006)

*New Bottom Bracket needed.*

I have no idea what type/size bottom bracket goes on this bike. Can someone help me by telling me what to shop for? I'm going to need a new one 

It would be cool to just put the old cranks back on....


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

SteveInNH said:


> Just converted to SS and have not gotten off of it yet! So much fun.
> 
> I know, the seat :eekster:


Very cool! I love the beige Panaracers, and the frame looks sleek without the decals. I would definitely add a set of bullmoose bars or an SR MTS-100 slingshot stem w/ an SR MTB-100 bar.

Here are a few pics of my '85 Mongoose ATB (serial number starts with M5). These pics are from the Ebay seller I bought it from, so they don't show the vintage Avocet Touring saddle or the Tioga Farmer John tires I added later.


----------



## SteveInNH (May 30, 2006)

*Updated pictures*

I've made some changes.....

Nashbar seat
Kalloy 21.1mm quill slingshot
Aluminum riser bars
Icon cranks - 180mm
I ordered a 36t chainring, but I haven't gotten it yet
Switched to an 18t cog. This one is ramped. We'll see how it works.

I also rebuilt the BB.





































Better?
Can't wait to ride it again!

OH, and the fire pit kicks A$$


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

*Too cool!*

The new stem and bars look great! Very cool bike!:thumbsup:


----------

